# 69 Dodge Dart



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

69 Dodge Dart small block with A/C


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

This is a great looking GTS.
the 5 slot mags look cool with this little A body.

Nice Build Up...:thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice build! The engine details make that stand out. 
Chris


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice looking car, great paint choice :thumbsup:


----------

